# How to Cycle Dianabol



## TyRoiDosAuR ReX (Jul 22, 2010)

I've found a very interesting article on Dianabol: (Sorry I can't post links)



> This article was originally intended to be a history of the anabolic steroid dianabol and it's usage in bodybuilding, but there is little real evidence of how it was used in previous decades. However, in the course of research, I have come to the conclusion that current use of dianabol as a supplement is not as efficient as it could be. Most of the modern thoughts on dianabol use reflect around myths and irrelevant scientific studies; this article attempts to explain new ways of thinking on dianabol usage using scientific evidence and people's experiences.
> 
> Dianabol (or dbol as it's commonly called) is one of the most commonly used oral steroids. Its chemical name is methanedienone or methandrostenolone and there are many different pharmaceutical and generic varieties including Anabol and Naposim. In this article we look at lower dose usage of dianabol as a supplement, as opposed to using pro-hormones or pro-steroids.
> *Liver Toxicity of Dianabol*
> ...


 


It all makes perfect sense on paper, but I'd like to hear some other opinions on this. Has anyone ever tried to take Dbol this way?
I have Dbol in my upcoming cycle along with Test E. I was hoping to get a big portion of gains from the dbol and some cut from test. Would it still give me decent gains?

I was originally going to take 4x 5mg through the day, but if I take 20mg at once then the peak would be higher and give me more gains as the article states, wouldn't it? And my liver gets a few hours of rest as well.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

fuck the article, take test and for the first 4-6 wks take 40mg ed of d-bol 10mg qid thats 4 times a day. not all at once d-bol half live is very short so u want stable throughout the dayy as much as possible. but if you want 50 mg ed is also nice and youll get good gains. imho


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 22, 2010)

In other places I have read from very smart bb'ers they all all state to get less shut down you take the does before 10am, but you will not have the stable levels through out the day that will give you decent gains.

If you use a liver product and dont drink while on cycle your liver will be fine, but keep an eye on it.

Also everyone pretty much knows where I stand on cycles whether its oral or inject.

If its your first like I have said was in another post on another board from a really smart member 50mg dbol a day for 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 22, 2010)

I have an idea for the OP you do the cycle you posted and do a cycle log and keep it updated so we can see how well it does work.

what do you say?


----------



## TyRoiDosAuR ReX (Jul 22, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> I have an idea for the OP you do the cycle you posted and do a cycle log and keep it updated so we can see how well it does work.
> 
> what do you say?


 

Idk about that. Its a great idea but I want good gains. I would need another injectable to make sure I get enough bulk from this cycle. Right now its just Test E and Dbol, not the most effective combo, leaves me no room to play around with anything.
I'm dead sure I will try this on my next cycle though.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 22, 2010)

Just take it ED twice a day.  No need to take it 4-5 times a day.

The longer run of 10 weeks and weekends off makes little sense to me and is dangerous.

The right dose of an A/I will keep the water weight down.


----------



## muscleguys (Jul 22, 2010)

I used it 10 mg workout days only, pre workout a few hours before going to gym for strength increase and great pumps.  I was amazed at what a difference such a small dose would make in my workouts and strength. No sides noticed.  Going to try tbol next, same way.


----------



## TyRoiDosAuR ReX (Jul 22, 2010)

muscleguys said:


> I used it 10 mg workout days only, pre workout a few hours before going to gym for strength increase and great pumps. I was amazed at what a difference such a small dose would make in my workouts and strength. No sides noticed. Going to try tbol next, same way.


 

Sounds cool. Makes me wanna try it. I was looking for Tbol for ages, its like the hardest thing to find it seems. Good luck!

Oh by the way, what kind of gains did you get with 10mg on workout days only and what kind of injectables did you run on the side?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

muscleguys said:


> I used it 10 mg workout days only, pre workout a few hours before going to gym for strength increase and great pumps. I was amazed at what a difference such a small dose would make in my workouts and strength. No sides noticed. Going to try tbol next, same way.


 
so this was dbol-only right? For how long?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 22, 2010)

your on testosterone E and dbol now? why not throw deca in the mix....its known as the classic bulk.


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 22, 2010)

50mg a day keeps the pussies away


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 22, 2010)

I like to take orals preworkout. 20 mg an hour preworkout make for an awesome session. I'd feel safe doing that for 8 weeks straight. Just take it on workout days. If you have your oils, there is no need to stay on orals all day, except maybe the first ten days of long esters. This approach is unconventional, but it's how I prefer to take orals, and it works well for me. Blood work comes out fine, except the temporarily skewed lipids.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 22, 2010)

40mg pre workout, 10mg at night to keep levels in the blood = win.


----------



## TyRoiDosAuR ReX (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright you guys talked me into it. I'll play around with the dose and post my results. I guess I start out with the common routine, waiting for the Test to kick in and then take half pre workout and some at night or something.

A bit off topic, I want to add Win for the last couple of weeks of this cycle. How effective are the orals for fat loss? I'm thinking 30 -50mg ED, depends on how much fat I put on with Test and Dbol.


----------



## unclem (Jul 25, 2010)

stay with your plan use winny, injectable though i find it works better. 50mg d-bol and 500mg test e is good but like btb said throw some deca for a kick ass size and stregth cycle.


----------



## ROID (Jul 25, 2010)

Some people like to complicate the uncomplicated.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what your going to achieve by taking 20mg dbol e/d. I would reccomend starting around 40mg & adjust accordingly. 20mg A.M & 20mg P.M. If your worried about water weight, I would substitute Tbol over the dbol.


----------

